# Transmisor y Lineal de FM con MRF237



## julitop (Abr 16, 2010)

Bueno amigos, despues de un tiempo de inactividad vuelvo y les dejos unos circuitos que encontre por la red. 
Se trata de un tx con un MRF237 como etapa final. Aparentemente es un muy buen circuito.
Tambien hay un amplificador lineal que utiliza un MRF237 que entrega 5w de salida con 10-50mW de entrada

Los links son los siguientes:

TX:
http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/5watters.htm

Lineal:
http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/mrf237.htm

En mi caso en particular voy a armar el lineal, luego comento los resultados.
Espero les sea de Utilidad.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2010)

hola, novedades sobre el lineal?


----------



## livestrong (Abr 28, 2010)

funciona ? 
quiero construirlo


----------



## martyna (Jun 30, 2010)

hola una pregunta tengo un transistor 2n6080 lo puedo reemplasar por el mrf237

http://english.electronica-pt.com/db/cross-reference.php?ref=2n6080


http://english.electronica-pt.com/db/cross-reference.php?ref=mrf237


----------



## radio98 (Jun 30, 2010)

y funciona ese ampli queremos fotos saludosss


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 1, 2010)

yo estoy queriendo armar algo con un mrf238 y un mrf237, pero no encuentro nada convincente...


----------



## clausalan (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola,

Mira este link, muy bueno !
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-stentor-88-108mhz-33721/

Saludos,


----------



## radio98 (Jul 10, 2010)

dj_glenn este lo veo bastante bien, encontre esta web tiene el mrf237 y el mrf238
http://www.pi4vli.nl/div/Zelfbouw/2mtrlineairmrf237.htm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 10, 2010)

se ve interesante, incluso el pcb tiene un tamaño reducido (a pesar de ser doble faz). Lo que no dice es para que frecuencia está calculado.


----------



## radio98 (Jul 13, 2010)

no entiendo la disposicion de los componentes en el pcb doble faz 
http://www.pi4vli.nl/div/Zelfbouw/2mtrlineairmrf237.htm


----------



## radio98 (Nov 3, 2010)

julitop dijo:


> Bueno amigos, despues de un tiempo de inactividad vuelvo y les dejos unos circuitos que encontre por la red.
> Se trata de un tx con un MRF237 como etapa final. Aparentemente es un muy buen circuito.
> Tambien hay un amplificador lineal que utiliza un MRF237 que entrega 5w de salida con 10-50mW de entrada
> 
> ...



hola julitop y pudiste armar el lineal donde lo conseguiste. yo tengo el mrf238 pero no encuentro un circuito para la banda de fm. saludossss


----------



## kanyka (Nov 5, 2010)

hola una consulta linial con MRF237 funcionando con 500mA y tengo un transistor mrf1446 que entrega 30 watt maximo 4 A. con 3A voy acerlo foncionar ¿los 3A le afectaran al mrf237 o tengo que alimentar con otra fuente de poder?  de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## radio98 (Nov 17, 2010)

kanyka dijo:


> hola una consulta linial con MRF237 funcionando con 500mA y tengo un transistor mrf1446 que entrega 30 watt maximo 4 A. con 3A voy acerlo foncionar ¿los 3A le afectaran al mrf237 o tengo que alimentar con otra fuente de poder?  de antemano muchas gracias



hola kanyka armaste el lineal MRF237 y los 2n4427? podrias subir fotos.Con respecto a la fuente de cuantos amper es y voltaje? yo colocaria una mas grande


----------



## kanyka (Nov 19, 2010)

radio98 dijo:


> hola kanyka armaste el lineal MRF237 y los 2n4427? podrias subir fotos.Con respecto a la fuente de cuantos amper es y voltaje? yo colocaria una mas grande



hola radio98 soy nuevo y nose como suvir una foto,yo le puse un mrf559 y despues mrf237,la fuente es de 500mA y12.5 esta funcionando pero le quiero colocar una de 3A Y 12.5V para que funcione el mrf1446 aaaa el osilador es un transmisor fm estereo de los que venden en el mercado para 100 metros. los transistores los saque de un vhf fm motorola m120.  haa le afecta al mrf237 los Amperes?http://http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-18804997-transmisor-fm-para-auto-equipos-de-audio-mp3-mp4-y-celulares-_JM

Transmisor Fm Para Auto Equipos De Audio Mp3 Mp4 Y Celulares


----------



## radio98 (Nov 21, 2010)

kanyka dijo:


> hola radio98 soy nuevo y nose como suvir una foto,yo le puse un mrf559 y despues mrf237,la fuente es de 500mA y12.5 esta funcionando pero le quiero colocar una de 3A Y 12.5V para que funcione el mrf1446 aaaa el osilador es un transmisor fm estereo de los que venden en el mercado para 100 metros. los transistores los saque de un vhf fm motorola m120.  haa le afecta al mrf237 los Amperes?http://http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-18804997-transmisor-fm-para-auto-equipos-de-audio-mp3-mp4-y-celulares-_JM
> 
> Transmisor Fm Para Auto Equipos De Audio Mp3 Mp4 Y Celulares



hola kanyka para adjuntar fotos o achivos es un clip al lado de una carita.si tenes el diagrama del amplificador te lo agradeceria yo tengo el mismo transmisor. utiliza una sola fuente la de 3A
pero mira que el mrf237 para rendir bien necesita 13.8v me parece


----------



## kanyka (Nov 22, 2010)

radio98 dijo:


> hola kanyka para adjuntar fotos o achivos es un clip al lado de una carita.si tenes el diagrama del amplificador te lo agradeceria yo tengo el mismo transmisor. utiliza una sola fuente la de 3A
> pero mira que el mrf237 para rendir bien necesita 13.8v me parece




hola radio98 yo ise este diarama  y del gm300 de motorola

este el gm 300 motorola


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Bonito transmitter, los felicito, ojala pueda conseguir los componentes y asi armar el ampli de RF que necesita mi modulador .


----------



## kanyka (Dic 18, 2010)

aqui unas fotitos de mi transmisor
disculpen poe que esta un poco desordenado el transmisor


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 18, 2010)

kanyka dijo:


> aqui unas fotitos de mi transmisor
> disculpen poe que esta un poco desordenado el transmisor




kanyka, dime utilisastes un mini transmisor fm, para exitar el MRF237, podrias publicar el diagrama del mini lineal para exitar al lineal de MRF237


saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 20, 2010)

está conectado directamente al 237 o hay otro transistor más?


----------



## kanyka (Dic 23, 2010)

lo lamento no tengo el diagrama del mini transmisor pero yo coloque un espesie de valun en U en el capasitor que va acia jack 3.5 macho y despues el mrf559 --237 y ahora el 1449.


----------



## dicksonjo (Mar 9, 2019)

tengo una pregunta para todo mi amigos de este tema ¿ como alimento yo el  amplificador de rf sin que halla choques de energia? osea si se supone que de la salida del transmisor sale un positivo y un negativo que va a la entrada del amplificador esta entrada tiene un negativo que es el mismo de la alimentacion, yo digo que habria un choque de energia y se devolveria los voltios por la antena.
entonces yo quiero saber si se alimentaria todo con una sola fuente o cada circuito con una fuente independiente. pero ¿ como haria para que no se choque la energia y me dañe los transistores de salida?.
gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 9, 2019)

Hola:
Esa y muchas preguntas más las contestas si aprendes Electrónica básica, sobre todo las leyes fundamentales y el análisis y comportamiento de circuitos en corriente continua y alterna.

Hay libros y documentación más que abundantes, incluso en la WEB, al respecto y particularmente me parece casi imposible en pocas líneas darte una explicación que entiendas razonablemente sin esos conocimientos básicos indispensables.

Debes mostrar a qué te refieres cuando hablas de circuitos por que los hay de tal variedad que algunos necesitarán fuentes independientes pero generalmente esto no es necesario.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## dicksonjo (Mar 9, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola:
> Esa y muchas preguntas más las contestas si aprendes Electrónica básica, sobre todo las leyes fundamentales y el análisis y comportamiento de circuitos en corriente continua y alterna.
> 
> Hay libros y documentación más que abundantes, incluso en la WEB, al respecto y particularmente me parece casi imposible en pocas líneas darte una explicación que entiendas razonablemente sin esos conocimientos básicos indispensables.
> ...


amigo depronto no me entendio, si estamos hablando de circuito es alos que mencione en el caso de un circuito de transmisor y otro de amplificador....llevo varios años en la electronica...solo que queria saber si el transmisor y el amplificador funcionan con fuentes de alimentacion independientes...o ¿ puedo alimentarlas con solo una fuente.?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 9, 2019)

Por como se expresa "choque de energía", "devolveria los voltios por la antena", etc  no me parecía por eso conteste lo anterior.

Si son de la misma tension de alimentacion obviamente que si de otra forma, no.

Ric.


----------



## dicksonjo (Mar 9, 2019)

Gracias maestro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 9, 2019)

Hola a todos ,jo entiendi que lo colega Dondicksonjo tiene algun receio (miedo)  de un possible "InRusch" o sea la curriente inicial cuando un circuito es enciendido (o mejor decindo energizado) .
Los  amplificadores de RF generalmente son do tipo Clase "C" y ese solamente consume curriente cuando hay excitación de RF , sin excitación nada consumen de la fuente de alimentación.
Genralmente los transitores de RF admiten una tensión ligeramente mas alta que la habitual de alimentación por algun instante , pero eso es por un breve tienpo y nada mas.
Es possible haber un transictorio de tensión en lo premero instante de enciendido , pero como es muuuuy rapido (ligero) en geral nada si pasa.
Otra cosa , es inprescindible lo uso de un capacitor de desacople DC (curriente continua) tanto en la entrada como en la salida de un paso amplificador de RF , donde la conponente continua (DC) presente es barrada y la conponente alternada (RF propriamente dicha) NO .
!Suerte en los estudios!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

